# Lyft does know you're skipping



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Do so on your own risk.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah, well if your app would stop dropping the network on me randomly, I wouldn't have to fiddle with having to quit or toggle the airplane mode at all.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

macchiato said:


> View attachment 106955
> 
> 
> Do so on your own risk.


Have you updated your app recently? Maybe the new app version now detects it.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Hagong said:


> Have you updated your app recently? Maybe the new app version now detects it.


The Lyft app automagically gets updated weekly.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Lyft is getting worst than Uber!


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> The Lyft app automagically gets updated weekly.


I haven't updated mine yet. No warning yet about me closing the app to avoid requests.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

There was an update today but this was from friend's iPhone. I haven't been scolded...yet.

Edit: went offline and they've got me too. Not sure if this is an in-app thing or gets the message from the server. Only if someone can parse the Lyft Swift code...


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Only way I drive, interesting to see if anything changes.
I was getting timed out sometimes and not reappearing on app, I'm sure it was no accident.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

macchiato said:


> View attachment 106955
> 
> 
> Do so on your own risk.


This will make lyft not worth driving anymore.

All good things come to an end


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, after they added Lyft Line and Uber Pool that almost 100% of the drivers hate...what do you expect? Now they also added food delivery on Uber . 
What's next ? We gonna get requests to walk dogs?


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Well, after they added Lyft Line and Uber Pool that almost 100% of the drivers hate...what do you expect? Now they also added food delivery on Uber .
> What's next ? We gonna get requests to walk dogs?


PuppyPOOL will take your dog for a few laps around the park.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> This will make lyft not worth driving anymore.
> 
> All good things come to an end


But they said they can't punish for acceptance rating.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> The Lyft app automagically gets updated weekly.


Actually, twice weekly

Once openly on appstore...once sneakily, to fix bugs or introduce controversial features, thru a patch you can sometimes catch happening. Even if your updates are off.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Skinny1 said:


> But they said they can't punish for acceptance rating.


I'm full time. No way I'm driving without pdb. A lot of part timers cry about the rates, but in fact they're the one's driving around for 75% of the fare. Shoot me if I decide to drive for less than $1.50-$1.75 a mile.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

macchiato said:


> There was an update today but this was from friend's iPhone. I haven't been scolded...yet.
> 
> Edit: went offline and they've got me too. Not sure if this is an in-app thing or gets the message from the server. Only if someone can parse the Lyft Swift code...


What's "Lyft Swift"?

Has anyone got this crap on Android?

Is this iPhone thing in any way linked to the new heat maps??


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Adieu said:


> What's "Lyft Swift"?
> 
> Has anyone got this crap on Android?
> 
> Is this iPhone thing in any way linked to the new heat maps??


Swift is the programming language.

Only ios users (some of them) are reporting seeing the new heat maps.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

After driving for Uber I am so poor, 
I am being sponsored by a kid in Africa


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

7Miles said:


> After driving for Uber I am so poor,
> I am being sponsored by a kid in Africa


Nigerian princes?

You DO know they're all actually starving students from Soviet technical university dorms, right?????


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Have you seen the new PDBs??? Different people in same market get different offers, one guy here has to drive 30% more fares for a puny $120 at tier 2....vs my 20% for less rides.
> 
> BUT the peaks are now spread all thru the week, NO dense clusters like 10 in a row on Saturday night...
> 
> ...


Different experiment.

The driver I know has ios and has the new heat maps, and isn't allowed to skip anymore.

Another driver also has ios and the new heat maps and IS able to skip.

My pdb has also been changed from 10/20% to a per ride bonus.

These f uckers just rolled out in 40 cities and think they're Uber already. With all the #deleteuber activity, I've seen a decent spike in demand. Uber still has double the amount of drivers in SF as lyft.

Maybe they feel they can d ick around drivers with 20+ minute pings. I've only had to deal with this during certain times in the bay area, but don't think if you needed 1 more ride sitting at 90% at 4:58am on Monday morning that they won't send you a +45 min away ping to crush any hopes of your bonus.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

At 4:58 am, you really should have a family member's cell phone booting up the lyft app....

PDBs without cheating is a patently ridiculous concept...because THEY started it.

Remember stacked original requests after last peak hour or 5:00am masquerading as lyft line extensions??? What about unmatched lines with many miles and minutes to go getting cut off by a stacked in non-line request when you needed just one more ride??

And how that no longer relevant ride will ALWAYS waste an hour of your life thru an airport traffic jam?

And remember how some of us FELL FOR IT and did it thinking whoohoo, somehow made the bonus?? Only to see, nope, first ride of new week, 7 bucks and 2 stars for frazzled dehydrated driver???


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Adieu said:


> At 4:58 am, you really should have a family member's cell phone booting up the lyft app....


Trust me, I'm one step ahead of them.

Just using an example on how hard it would be to maintain 90% over a course of over 100 rides a week.

Many (smart) drivers cancel long rides on Uber here. But at a 75% minimum requirement, you can afford to let a few go. That's not the case with lyft.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh, me too....Although they DID cut off another avenue last sunday.

Now, they won't let you trade miles or tips for re-pings with immediate dropoff to pax, at least not twice in a row....gotta actually drive the reping some.

Else they'll let you rate and everything....but NO extra ride count and pax in back seat exclaims "oh sorry dude I just got driver switched what do I do???"


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Lol, this is too much knowledge your dropping, save it for text.

Yeah, watch those repings. If you don't drive far enough, it counts as a cancel


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> Lol, this is too much knowledge your dropping, save it for text.
> 
> Yeah, watch those repings. If you don't drive far enough, it counts as a cancel


Well, they ALREADY killed that one....as to actual driving involved, well, I get re-pings from legitimately dropped off doofuses who just realized the bar was closed or they forgot their keys, too.... Pretty often, in fact.

Even legitimate triples from some really indecisive groups of individuals...

Or, even more entertainingly, same group, different account, or same group lyft then xl or select....show up and it's all "o hai it us again haha"... one such group even found their OWN lost phone in car. Before realizing they lost it there.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah I noticed that my force quits started tanking my acceptance rating on Sat evening. It almost screwed up my week.

Now, when I get a ridiculous ride request; I accept, drive the other direction, and wait for the pax to cancel. I don't like to play these little games, but Lyft has left me no choice. I am NOT driving 20 min just to take some imbecile down to the local gas station and back, then have to deadhead back to the busy part of town.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

macchiato said:


> View attachment 106955
> 
> 
> Do so on your own risk.


Busted! Lol


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

macchiato said:


> View attachment 106955
> 
> 
> Do so on your own risk.


The the silent time-outs now will be official

Lol, just as I saw this, I decided to try the skip, my 100 % went to 0 % and I got "the message".
Feel sorry for PDB hunters and GM rentals cuz you gotta become Lyft's slave to accomplish that 90%










These MF's think they are the shit now. Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new passive aggressive and *****y version of Uber


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

90% is extremely difficult to maintain, they've really f--ked over PDB drivers. First the power zone, then crappy PDB and now this. Worst the uber.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

If they let us set the parameters of the type of requests we want to receive, we probably wouldn't have this problem. At least we should be able to filter out requests based on: time to pickup, if prime time is in effect, regular lyft and/or plus, and passenger ratings.

I asked Lyft to merely stop sending me regular Lyft requests when I am in a Plus vehicle. They told me they wouldn't do it.

So for the most part it's Lyft's fault that drivers are avoiding requests and creating this so-called bad experience. They can keep their rewards and incentives for all I care. They just distort the market anyway. Just pay me a decent fare.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

After really looking at the PDB, I don't think it's worth trying to get the 90% acceptance ratio (assuming I just go for the 10% PDB). I know more drivers shoot for more money than I do, but if I want to hit $600 in fares, I would bet I can make $60 on times during primetime and closer rides (or save the $60 in gas and wear/tear from long drives to pickup). I think I am going to just "do my thing" and pickup pax that likely will be profitable, and not worry about whether I end at 80-89% through the week. Especially here in Dallas, sometimes we have to eat a toll to get to PAX, or drive further due to limited number of Lyft drivers in the area.

Plus I have learned that there are different PDB in different areas - I guess I was naive in thinking it would be consistent? In Dallas area, for the 10% PDB, I need to do 45 rides, 90% acceptance, and 15 need to be peak. It's a percentage, not a flat dollar amount. The 20% requires 75 rides, 25 peak, and 90% acceptance.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Busted! Lol


Thing is, they've known about this, even kept track of how many times you use it.

They are a technology company after all.

So looks like there's enough anecdotal evidence to confirm this is account specific. Even some on android have been disabled, including ios.

Good luck guys.

If lyft thinks they are creating a better customer experience, they won't know what hit them.

In my experience, before skipping, 9 out of 10 long requests will cancel, some on their own, some you have to call and explain that it's not feasible to drive 30+ min to drive them 4 blocks. But there's always that one a hole that will either not pick up his/her phone or refuse to cancel. What do you do then? There's a solution but it's not pretty.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OPTIONCB said:


> After really looking at the PDB, I don't think it's worth trying to get the 90% acceptance ratio (assuming I just go for the 10% PDB). I know more drivers shoot for more money than I do, but if I want to hit $600 in fares, I would bet I can make $60 on times during primetime and closer rides (or save the $60 in gas and wear/tear from long drives to pickup). I think I am going to just "do my thing" and pickup pax that likely will be profitable, and not worry about whether I end at 80-89% through the week. Especially here in Dallas, sometimes we have to eat a toll to get to PAX, or drive further due to limited number of Lyft drivers in the area.
> 
> Plus I have learned that there are different PDB in different areas - I guess I was naive in thinking it would be consistent? In Dallas area, for the 10% PDB, I need to do 45 rides, 90% acceptance, and 15 need to be peak. It's a percentage, not a flat dollar amount. The 20% requires 75 rides, 25 peak, and 90% acceptance.


Not anymore.

Some people in my market got low $ and high #, I still get % and medium numbers.

First tier PDB is NEVER worth it, only tier 2. Tier 1 is a consolation prize for not reaching tier 2... the proverbial "set of steak knives"



yucklyftline said:


> Thing is, they've known about this, even kept track of how many times you use it.
> 
> They are a technology company after all.
> 
> ...


Yeah, really, I always thought skips were the ethical approach....not "The Call" and screwing around and messing with your paxhole.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Yeah, well if your app would stop dropping the network on me randomly, I wouldn't have to fiddle with having to quit or toggle the airplane mode at all.


I seem to have the same problem...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Always just let the requests time out.
I never go for the damn promos.

Also, EFF Lyft for those 25-35 min pings.
They do it on purpose.

Lyft is on top of things LOL


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Well, after they added Lyft Line and Uber Pool that almost 100% of the drivers hate...what do you expect? Now they also added food delivery on Uber .
> What's next ? We gonna get requests to walk dogs?


I'd enjoy getting dog walking requests! Sign me up.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Remember when PDB first started and all you had to do was be in driver mode for 30 hours where 10 had to be during primetime to get 10% back and then 50 hours to get the 20%? those were the days lol. I don't think there was a acceptance thing at that time if i remember correctly...


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> Remember when PDB first started and all you had to do was be in driver mode for 30 hours where 10 had to be during primetime to get 10% back and then 50 hours to get the 20%? those were the days lol. I don't think there was a acceptance thing at that time if i remember correctly...


I used to sit @ work with the app on racking up PDB hours! Those were indeed the days.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I used to go in areas where lyft wasn't active yet and rack up the hours while at a friends house, I saw someone go up the mountain a few times in the middle of the night


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

And guarantees.... one ride anywhere 

I used to just lurk a university all day for 1 minimum fare / hour...sometimes $400 / week in guarantee bonuses...


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

grams777 said:


> If they let us set the parameters of the type of requests we want to receive, we probably wouldn't have this problem. At least we should be able to filter out requests based on: time to pickup, if prime time is in effect, regular lyft and/or plus, and passenger ratings.
> 
> I asked Lyft to merely stop sending me regular Lyft requests when I am in a Plus vehicle. They told me they wouldn't do it.
> 
> So for the most part it's Lyft's fault that drivers are avoiding requests and creating this so-called bad experience. They can keep their rewards and incentives for all I care. They just distort the market anyway. Just pay me a decent fare.


Exactly this. I drive a Plus vehicle too. Funny how they can offer to filter me to only Premier requests, but can't filter to Plus requests.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

autofill said:


> Lyft is getting worst than Uber!


 Huh, is that possible?!?


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Adieu said:


> And guarantees.... one ride anywhere
> 
> I used to just lurk a university all day for 1 minimum fare / hour...sometimes $400 / week in guarantee bonuses...


Now it's impossible to earn your guarantees unless you willing to drive 20+ for a pickup. No thanks, lol


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Exactly this. I drive a Plus vehicle too. Funny how they can offer to filter me to only Premier requests, but can't filter to Plus requests.


It's not that they can't. They just won't.



autofill said:


> Now it's impossible to earn your guarantees unless you willing to drive 20+ for a pickup. No thanks, lol


It's much more difficult for Plus drivers because in the weekend, we get Plus requests miles away all the time.

On top of that, Plus rides are prioritized so we don't even get the regular Lyft rides until all the regular Lyfters have been served their riders first.

I did post a long time ago that once Lyft fixes this loophole I'd be out of the driving game. It's time I finally hang up my Lyfting because now it's not worth it. Keeping up the acceptance rate at 90% is near impossible once the weekend rolls around.

I'm out guys..it's been fun.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Just a heads up guys. I was in an area with REAL bad reception and they still decked my AR as well as sending my txt msg notification about skipping.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Greenie said:


> View attachment 107157
> Just a heads up guys. I was in an area with REAL bad reception and they still decked my AR as well as sending my txt msg notification about skipping.


I figured that was all they were doing

LA Dispatcher , cancel that $32 tinfoil phone hat Faraday bag.... it won't help


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I figured that was all they were doing
> 
> LA Dispatcher , cancel that $32 tinfoil phone hat Faraday bag.... it won't help


Was going with the $9 one. Maybe it'll keep the Russians from hacking me


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Was going with the $9 one. Maybe it'll keep the Russians from hacking me


Nah, too late

All your presidents are belong to us.

Next up: now, for your dead presidents (altho Benjamins is welcome too)....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft rolled out a new update for me : to download or to stay old version, that is the question?


Opinions???


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Always stay old. In a few days they force you into it anyway.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Always stay old. In a few days they force you into it anyway.


Force how?

Anyway, I've sometimes noticed an extreme drop in pingage for no apparent reason, and then after a while I realize to check for an update, and once I get it all is good again...

BUT who knows if this skip thing isn't version-specific....

OTOH, what if android is finally getting new heat maps? Decisions...


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Force how?
> 
> Anyway, I've sometimes noticed an extreme drop in pingage for no apparent reason, and then after a while I realize to check for an update, and once I get it all is good again...
> 
> ...


No way, wait it out. Nothing good ever comes from new updates in the first few days


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> No way, wait it out. Nothing good ever comes from new updates in the first few days


Except way more pings per hour

Which....might no longer be a good thing

I used to get up to 30-40 pings per hour to cherrypick from sometimes....

Actually, I just meant the skips issue... I haven't actually driven rides this week but neither have I gotten any concrete indication that my own skipping days are over....


----------



## Diamond_Vision (Nov 8, 2015)

Adieu said:


> What's "Lyft Swift"?
> 
> Has anyone got this crap on Android?
> 
> Is this iPhone thing in any way linked to the new heat maps??


It's what Taylor Swifts ex-boyfriends did with her...LOL



Matty760 said:


> Remember when PDB first started and all you had to do was be in driver mode for 30 hours where 10 had to be during primetime to get 10% back and then 50 hours to get the 20%? those were the days lol. I don't think there was a acceptance thing at that time if i remember correctly...


you are correct.. I would just leave my app on all the time at home to get to those hrs. Never got a request because I lived so far from any LYFT pax.


----------



## PatsFan (Mar 23, 2017)

Hagong said:


> Have you updated your app recently? Maybe the new app version now detects it.


I never miss an update and always check before logging on and have similar issues.



supernaut said:


> Yeah I noticed that my force quits started tanking my acceptance rating on Sat evening. It almost screwed up my week.
> 
> Now, when I get a ridiculous ride request; I accept, drive the other direction, and wait for the pax to cancel. I don't like to play these little games, but Lyft has left me no choice. I am NOT driving 20 min just to take some imbecile down to the local gas station and back, then have to deadhead back to the busy part of town.


Amen. Love how their new insentives require pickups from specific zip codes and when you. Get it side that area you always get requests that are 20 minute away to pick up. And given those request are usually out in the suburbs and boonies and not along highways the twenty minutes is really 30 to do a $5.00 ride that we net $3.75 only to then need to drive 40 minutes back into the zone. I started accepting and driving opposite direction till I get back in zone and ride is cancled.

Also hate the new increased minimum peak rides without increases to the number of eligible peak hours. They really need to figure out a better system to take into account long rides and pick up drives. Been getting a lot of 20+ mile rides that take me out of citi and take more than an hour from pick up to drop off not including driving back to citi. You'd think given the value of these kinds of rides they would find a better way to count as more for PDB.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Next time you feel bad for a pax this happens to, remember the last 10 2.5X surges that you drove to just to have them cancel on you.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Next time you feel bad for a pax this happens to, remember the last 10 2.5X surges that you drove to just to have them cancel on you.


Forget 2.5x.... think bigger, remember that 8.0xL canceller from January


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

PatsFan said:


> I never miss an update and always check before logging on and have similar issues.
> 
> Amen. Love how their new insentives require pickups from specific zip codes and when you. Get it side that area you always get requests that are 20 minute away to pick up. And given those request are usually out in the suburbs and boonies and not along highways the twenty minutes is really 30 to do a $5.00 ride that we net $3.75 only to then need to drive 40 minutes back into the zone. I started accepting and driving opposite direction till I get back in zone and ride is cancled.
> 
> Also hate the new increased minimum peak rides without increases to the number of eligible peak hours. They really need to figure out a better system to take into account long rides and pick up drives. Been getting a lot of 20+ mile rides that take me out of citi and take more than an hour from pick up to drop off not including driving back to citi. You'd think given the value of these kinds of rides they would find a better way to count as more for PDB.


It took me ten minutes to figure out the guaranteed fare scam. Stay in this area 50 minutes of the hour and do two pickups in the area. First pickup takes you 20 minutes out of the area. I ignored the guarantee for the rest of that week and haven't opted in again.


----------



## PatsFan (Mar 23, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> It took me ten minutes to figure out the guaranteed fare scam. Stay in this area 50 minutes of the hour and do two pickups in the area. First pickup takes you 20 minutes out of the area. I ignored the guarantee for the rest of that week and haven't opted in again.


Agreed total scam they rarely payout on. Just want you to stay on Lyft app and not Uber.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Lyft really used to be the better company but lyft's recent actions have really made it the 'other evil company'. Great job Lyft. 
#JustAsEvil


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Well, after they added Lyft Line and Uber Pool that almost 100% of the drivers hate...what do you expect? Now they also added food delivery on Uber .
> What's next ? We gonna get requests to walk dogs?


$1/mile you better walk fast.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

The better customer service experience according to Lyft is to not call the customer 30 minutes away and inform them of the situation but drive as slow as possible or in the opposite direction until they get mad and cancel.......


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

*EVERYONE....reply to the text with something similar to this. 
I never get an 'undelivered' message when I reply.....maybe someone is actually reading them? *


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

"You've continued"?

Have they sent you anything more threatening yet?

What's the point of continuing, btw? To send a message of protest? Or are you looking for an allowable pattern of skips?


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Adieu said:


> At 4:58 am, you really should have a family member's cell phone booting up the lyft app....
> 
> PDBs without cheating is a patently ridiculous concept...because THEY started it.
> 
> ...


1. We don't have Lyft Line in the OC market, so where are you making your money honey?
2. It's OK to drink water in your car. No need to create a personal medical situation and ruin your kidneys over rideshare.



Adieu said:


> Force how?
> 
> Anyway, I've sometimes noticed an extreme drop in pingage for no apparent reason, and then after a while I realize to check for an update, and once I get it all is good again...
> 
> ...


Force you by getting you update now when going online or they killswitch the app if you don't choose to do so.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I think the PDBs are just a way that Lyft can say that they have kept the PDB on for so long to benefit drivers but have changed the way to get them to not even make them worth it anymore. I remember when PDB first start in Aug of 2014 if I remember correctly and was supposed to end after new years 2015 but then they decided to keep it on due to popular demand! but they have now slowly changed the requirements for PDB so much that they can still say they offer a way to keep all of the Lyft commission but you have to give them something in return. since its their money already they figure. Hell they already get a booking fee.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> I think the PDBs are just a way that Lyft can say that they have kept the PDB on for so long to benefit drivers but have changed the way to get them to not even make them worth it anymore. I remember when PDB first start in Aug of 2014 if I remember correctly and was supposed to end after new years 2015 but then they decided to keep it on due to popular demand! but they have now slowly changed the requirements for PDB so much that they can still say they offer a way to keep all of the Lyft commission but you have to give them something in return. since its their money already they figure. Hell they already get a booking fee.


Even with goals like PBD, there is a limit to it.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Adieu said:


> "You've continued"?
> 
> Have they sent you anything more threatening yet?
> 
> What's the point of continuing, btw? To send a message of protest? Or are you looking for an allowable pattern of skips?


Actually, I only just started doing this a few weeks ago to avoid Lyft Line requests at the airport......and it was working. 

But then last week, I started driving my 2014 Car again for the first time since last summer (which is eligible for the PDB) and then all of the sudden, I started getting these texts.

So, just out of curiosity....I switched back to my 2009 to see if I'd still get the text messages...and I got the above text. 

Here's my beef. If I'm not eligible for the PDB-_AND_-*supposedly*, we are independent contractors, NOT employees.....

WHY DOES LYFT CARE whether we IGNORE the pings OR use airplane mode? 

Actually, I thought using airplane mode would 'send' the IGNORED ping on to the next driver quicker. No? Instead of waiting for it to TIME OUT....
I airplane mode in usually 5 seconds or less....which makes it look for the next available driver QUICKER!

Lyft should be THANKING US!


----------



## MasterKNinja (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah I got the message too. This pretty much ends my relationship with Lyft. Until this week I'd still go out on the rare chance they sent out hourly guarantees. You'd have to give ride after ride to qualify & end up making more than the guarantees. With the quit the app trick, I could just do the minimum to qualify. The distance most pings come from makes it not worth it. Pretty sure management just wants to pump & dump this business, so are lowering expenses to make it more attractive to sell. It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

So, anyone gonna see if PDB is still doable, or are we all going to the boycott Lyft camp while all the fuber drivers pile in with their boycott Uber movement???


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Nigerian princes?
> 
> You DO know they're all actually starving students from Soviet technical university dorms, right?????


NO They're NOT! Please don't ruin this for me. After three years in Guberwurld this my only hope. Too broke to play Lotto and no one on Craigslist would touch my kidney. Apparently, I have a "reputation".


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

I risk to say that both Lyft and Uber are driving towards a cliff. Both have to make serious changes to stay viable as a business for themselves and for us.

So far they've been using our share to make their share look better, but it's never enough. And it'll never be, specially if they make it far enough to go public.

Maybe it's time to start thinking about a day without Lyft so that they start paying attention to our needs. We all know about the squeaky wheel story and for them we've been silent, so far.

Sorry about the car related analogies, they're not meant as puns.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

yucklyftline said:


> Thing is, they've known about this, even kept track of how many times you use it.
> 
> They are a technology company after all.
> 
> ...


Start the ride drive 5 min then complete it. At least that way you get paid. They may give you a bad rating but so what doesn't happen often enough to make a difference. If they squawk "sorry pushed the button by accident"


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> *EVERYONE....reply to the text with something similar to this.
> I never get an 'undelivered' message when I reply.....maybe someone is actually reading them? *
> 
> View attachment 107328
> ...


Friggin ROYAL a holes. As bad as Uber. But remember Uber set the standard for this s hit!


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Adieu said:


> So, anyone gonna see if PDB is still doable, or are we all going to the boycott Lyft camp while all the fuber drivers pile in with their boycott Uber movement???


Still doable just need be be less picky, also less money. I'm still not taking request over 10 minutes away ( that's 5 minutes according to lyft).


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Greenie said:


> Still doable


Yours is...not so sure about mine, at least until colleges are back in session



Greenie said:


> I'm still not taking request over 10 minutes away ( that's 5 minutes according to lyft).


You work days like the Overlords want you to??

Nights in urban areas, I usually crush their ETAs


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Start the ride drive 5 min then complete it. At least that way you get paid. They may give you a bad rating but so what doesn't happen often enough to make a difference. If they squawk "sorry pushed the button by accident"


That's the fast lane to deactivation.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> .I ignored the guarantee for the rest of that week and haven't opted in again.


Always opt in asap. There are limited spots and had a week I figured I'd look at it later and i missed $45 guarantees I would have benefited from. Even if you get the offer, it can be claimed by enough others to stop you.

I feel for you guys that are trying for the pdb in slow markets. It's gotta be a completely different environment than the Vegas strip. I had already seen that pdb was getting harder or going away in other markets when I joined which is why I do the Hertz rental. Those peak hours were enough I wouldn't accept that level of control. I do have the 90% requirement but it's rare for me to go more than 5 minutes to pickup. I consider I can ignore or cancel on 12 rides on the 3 days a week I work

This topic led me to discover a/p and it works while maintaining 100% and no alerts after update. ....but I'm sure they are keeping track of how often I do it.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

yucklyftline said:


> That's the fast lane to deactivation.


I think cancellations can be a fast track to deactivation as well as, many other non compliant behavior according to our dear leader at the ube and TOA. To borrow a line from the first Pirates of the Caribbean movie. "Sometimes you have to pick the worst of two weevils"
I've had to do it several times in a pinch and it's not been a problem. Are we mice I or are we men?


----------



## cbskywarn (Jun 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I'd enjoy getting dog walking requests! Sign me up.


If it means more money...I'll take it.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

You know you're responding to a 10 week old discussion...?


----------



## Uberaaronlyft (May 12, 2017)

Adieu said:


> What's "Lyft Swift"?
> 
> Has anyone got this crap on Android?
> 
> Is this iPhone thing in any way linked to the new heat maps??


I haven't seen a heat map yet


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

Damn, there's some sour sauce going around these parts. I haven't driven for Lyft in a year, but hopped back on Uber a few months ago. It seems like Lyft caught up to Uber in the "**** the drivers" game. Hot dayum.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

PDB is going away in all markets sooner than later. If you still are trying for it and the guarantees then you are SOL. Only way to drive is to know when and where its busy and driver only when there is PT. Also you don't have to go into airplane mode to ignore a request. It still counts as not accepting a ride no matter what now, just let the ping time out so it can go to the next driver. Once you go in airplane mode then you lose your bluetooth connected stuff and network sometimes take 20-30 secs to come back online and by then you could have had a better ride of you would have just let it time out, plus it takes more time anyways to go in and out of airplane mode.


----------



## mbh_!3 (Dec 30, 2016)

autofill said:


> Lyft is getting worst than Uber!


Lyft was always worse than Uber. As shitty as Uber are, think how shitty than lyft is. Lyft's "safety" team without knowing anything, speaks like they own you. Should throw them on the streets and beat them to death! :/


----------



## TrueBlueGurl (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow. Thank you for proving I'm not going crazy. Been talking to another driver about this and sounding like I'm making up conspiracy theories. I have never made ONE weekend bonus. As soon as I'm a couple rides from the target I get sent to the other end of town (usually just under time limit for long ride). They're crooks. I also get Line/Shared rides added to my queue without the choice to accept or ignore. Btw, I'm on Android.


----------



## TrueBlueGurl (Jun 29, 2018)

Matty760 said:


> PDB is going away in all markets sooner than later. If you still are trying for it and the guarantees then you are SOL. Only way to drive is to know when and where its busy and driver only when there is PT. Also you don't have to go into airplane mode to ignore a request. It still counts as not accepting a ride no matter what now, just let the ping time out so it can go to the next driver. Once you go in airplane mode then you lose your bluetooth connected stuff and network sometimes take 20-30 secs to come back online and by then you could have had a better ride of you would have just let it time out, plus it takes more time anyways to go in and out of airplane mode.


What about when the rides are automatically accepted by the app? That's been happening to me constantly! Any way to avoid that? I had a 3 passenger line just appear in my app without doing a thing.


----------



## TrueBlueGurl (Jun 29, 2018)

grams777 said:


> If they let us set the parameters of the type of requests we want to receive, we probably wouldn't have this problem. At least we should be able to filter out requests based on: time to pickup, if prime time is in effect, regular lyft and/or plus, and passenger ratings.
> 
> I asked Lyft to merely stop sending me regular Lyft requests when I am in a Plus vehicle. They told me they wouldn't do it.
> 
> So for the most part it's Lyft's fault that drivers are avoiding requests and creating this so-called bad experience. They can keep their rewards and incentives for all I care. They just distort the market anyway. Just pay me a decent fare.


So true. 95% of my passengers are frustrated by all the game playing on both sides. All they know is their rides either get canceled or they just can't find drivers in their area in the first place. The tug of war is killing the whole point of the service. Parameters and fares worth getting on the road for would fix it for everyone...and help Lyft's business. Duh.



Jo3030 said:


> Always just let the requests time out.
> I never go for the damn promos.
> 
> Also, EFF Lyft for those 25-35 min pings.
> ...


Yes on purpose, lol! Right as you approach a bonus or the end of a long/late night. I smell lawsuits.



OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> 1. We don't have Lyft Line in the OC market, so where are you making your money honey?
> 2. It's OK to drink water in your car. No need to create a personal medical situation and ruin your kidneys over rideshare.
> 
> Force you by getting you update now when going online or they killswitch the app if you don't choose to do so.


Or there's the opposite problem where driving Lyft would require the use of adult diapers. Like the surprise 40 minute drive to Manhattan that got forced into your queue. If you manage not to get your car towed looking for a bathroom you'll have to sell a kidney to the restaurant that allows you to use their bathroom.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

TrueBlueGurl said:


> Wow. Thank you for proving I'm not going crazy. Been talking to another driver about this and sounding like I'm making up conspiracy theories. I have never made ONE weekend bonus. *As soon as I'm a couple rides from the target I get sent to the other end of town *(usually just under time limit for long ride). They're crooks. I also get Line/Shared rides added to my queue without the choice to accept or ignore. Btw, I'm on Android.


I call it The Charlie Brown / Lucy affect.

Any time either one of these offer some thing like this, pass..... it's just game to them screwing with our lives and a ploy to get the short trips completed which make them the most money.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

TrueBlueGurl said:


> What about when the rides are automatically accepted by the app? That's been happening to me constantly! Any way to avoid that? I had a 3 passenger line just appear in my app without doing a thing.


There is a way to decline stacked rides but lyft really never told anyone about it and kept it hidden. Now when you get another ride added on to you (aka a stacked ping) you can go into the current drive info where you would see the info on the current ride and the waybill etc, just below that it will show the next stacked ping and there should be a decline button now you can press to get rid of that ride without affecting your acceptance rating. AR (acceptance rating) is not a big deal at all unless you are going for bonuses and etc. Another way to decline upcoming pings is when you tap to go offline it will then cancel any pending rides added to you and let you finish the current ride you are on. People like myself use to always tap to go offline once we are in a ride so we don't get stacked pings, and I still do that to this day but sometimes you forget. next time when you get a stacked ping you will see the ability to cancel it, however you cant deny it like on uber though. If only stacked pings would show me the PT attached to the ride like uber does with surge then I wouldn't mind at all. Thats the only reason i don't like stacked pings cuz of theres a big PT area going on and I get a stacked ride i want to know if it has PT on it or not and if not then i decline


----------



## TrueBlueGurl (Jun 29, 2018)

Matty760 said:


> There is a way to decline stacked rides but lyft really never told anyone about it and kept it hidden. Now when you get another ride added on to you (aka a stacked ping) you can go into the current drive info where you would see the info on the current ride and the waybill etc, just below that it will show the next stacked ping and there should be a decline button now you can press to get rid of that ride without affecting your acceptance rating. AR (acceptance rating) is not a big deal at all unless you are going for bonuses and etc. Another way to decline upcoming pings is when you tap to go offline it will then cancel any pending rides added to you and let you finish the current ride you are on. People like myself use to always tap to go offline once we are in a ride so we don't get stacked pings, and I still do that to this day but sometimes you forget. next time when you get a stacked ping you will see the ability to cancel it, however you cant deny it like on uber though. If only stacked pings would show me the PT attached to the ride like uber does with surge then I wouldn't mind at all. Thats the only reason i don't like stacked pings cuz of theres a big PT area going on and I get a stacked ride i want to know if it has PT on it or not and if not then i decline


Thanks so much. This is really helpful. I didn't know if I'd get any responses on an old thread, but it's all still so relevant. I do like Uber much better for a few reasons.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> There is a way to decline stacked rides but lyft really never told anyone about it and kept it hidden. Now when you get another ride added on to you (aka a stacked ping) you can go into the current drive info where you would see the info on the current ride and the waybill etc, just below that it will show the next stacked ping and there should be a decline button now you can press to get rid of that ride without affecting your acceptance rating. AR (acceptance rating) is not a big deal at all unless you are going for bonuses and etc. Another way to decline upcoming pings is when you tap to go offline it will then cancel any pending rides added to you and let you finish the current ride you are on. People like myself use to always tap to go offline once we are in a ride so we don't get stacked pings, and I still do that to this day but sometimes you forget. next time when you get a stacked ping you will see the ability to cancel it, however you cant deny it like on uber though. If only stacked pings would show me the PT attached to the ride like uber does with surge then I wouldn't mind at all. Thats the only reason i don't like stacked pings cuz of theres a big PT area going on and I get a stacked ride i want to know if it has PT on it or not and if not then i decline


I just accidentally found out today that you don't even have to go into the current ride on a stacked ping to decline, if you just finish the current ride and wait for the stacked ping to come on to the screen, you can just cancel it and you get the same "this will not affect your acceptance rate" message. This way, you can at least see if it is a line or not. I assume because of the message, that it doesn't count as a regular cancel, but if I get deactivated because of this, I will be sure to let you guys know lol


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Lyfted13 said:


> I just accidentally found out today that you don't even have to go into the current ride on a stacked ping to decline, if you just finish the current ride and wait for the stacked ping to come on to the screen, you can just cancel it and you get the same "this will not affect your acceptance rate" message. This way, you can at least see if it is a line or not. I assume because of the message, that it doesn't count as a regular cancel, but if I get deactivated because of this, I will be sure to let you guys know lol


If I get a stacked ping id rather see where its at first just in case the pickup is right where im at that might take me back to a busy area. Plus I have apps that can tell me if theres PT in a certain area so if I see the address and know where its at I can check it really quick to see if theres potential PT. from there its a risk or not if theres PT or not



TrueBlueGurl said:


> Thanks so much. This is really helpful. I didn't know if I'd get any responses on an old thread, but it's all still so relevant. I do like Uber much better for a few reasons.


Ya this thread notifies when someone replies or quotes my posts which you did so I was able to see your comment!  plus you followed me so that also helps, lol


----------

